# How many squares a day?



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Pictures @post #15
> 
> For me, If I was calculating man hours, I'd give myself a day for a similar section. I would expect myself to do it faster though.
> 
> ...


 The problem with restricted areas is all the butts that fit into trim. Every cut gets brushed with stain and every butt gets blind caulked. I put my cuts in the field and use prefinished butts against the trim.

Consistant gaps are easy to achieve, but impossible to maintain. The shakes will expand and contract and depending on their width, some will move more than others. Shakes exposed to direct sunlight will shrink more than those that are constantly shaded.

You're correct in that 1 square a day isn't bad. In an open field, with no obstructions, you can double that easily. The problem is finding an open field to run in.:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

some of you guys need to read more he didn't SAY roof shingles. He's talking about cedar shakes I believe. If it took someone all day to put down 6 bundles of asphalt shingles then they definitely need to find another line of work. 

5" is small and that is time consuming. the more you do it though the fast you'll get at it. I don't get a chance to do too many of them these days. no one wants them. They never look good for very long, no matter how much you care for them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how come the guys that say they do so much in a day never post a pic of thier work?...strange:whistling

i just recently did a handsplit job...im too ashamed to say how little i did in a day


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

how many squares a day is hard to measure, how many doors, windows, gables? high up, how many guys working? what's the exposure.

most of the early posts were talking about asphalt shingles. Wood shakes need time to do them right and make it look great. banging it out and bragging about it means the job probably looks like crap. believe me, i've seen plenty of these jobs where guys think they are fast and the shakes look horrible.

asphalt shingles can also be put down so fast by having too many cans on the roof running around like ants, never snapping lines, and if you eye up the rows it looks like snake river canyon.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> how come the guys that say they do so much in a day never post a pic of thier work?...strange:whistling
> 
> i just recently did a handsplit job...im too ashamed to say how little i did in a day


 Judging by those pics about .5 square a day.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the down view and the side view,i actually had to resolder the sail back on :thumbup:


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

A man a square aday

2/3 will go faster, 1/3 will go slower

you've made money


----------

